# kernel/Module Error for 8012q

## 007james

Trying to get 8021q working and I've tried both methods, build in kernel and modules:

Here are some module info:

dmesg:

  168.861667] 8021q: Unknown symbol vlan_dev_vlan_id

[  223.881245] 8021q: Unknown symbol vlan_dev_vlan_id

uname -a

Linux ****** 2.6.34-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue Sep 21 04:01:27 EST 2010 x86_64 AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 6134 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

more modules.order

kernel/arch/x86/kernel/test_nx.ko

kernel/drivers/scsi/scsi_wait_scan.ko

kernel/net/8021q/8021q.ko

 modinfo 8021q

filename:       /lib/modules/2.6.34-gentoo-r6/kernel/net/8021q/8021q.ko

version:        1.8

license:        GPL

alias:          rtnl-link-vlan

srcversion:     8ABA9363951117AECEE7C33

depends:

vermagic:       2.6.34-gentoo-r6 SMP mod_unload

If anyone has any suggestions or you need additional information, please let me know

----------

## turtles

what is the output of:

grep 'VLAN_802' /usr/src/linux/.config

----------

